# Big Blue Cat from Baldwin County



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Caught this ole boy wednesday afternoon from a river in south baldwin county. Not gonna give away my spot but it was in brackish water if that tells you how close it was. Been fishing the Alabama river my whole life for big cats and wind up catching my biggest to date in this little river. 73.5 lbs. Got two more the next day close to 40 each. All were released and ready for someone else to catch. Dang iphone picture just dont do him justice.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like you could fit your arm in his mouth. That's plenty of justice. Nice catch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fatty. 

Well, there ain't many rivers in southern Baldwin County of any size so I have an idea of where it could be.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a nice fish but he just don't look 70+ to me could be your phone, at the bottom ill post a picture of a 75lber my buddy sent me that they got the other day from "The James River" Virginia #1 for largest blue cats in the world.

If its the river I'm thinking of that you caught him out of I have fished it my self and got some nice blues, a little catfishermans secret river:whistling:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

It's just the camera. We weighed him on three different scales and they all differed by 3 0r 4 pounds so I split the difference. I could have stuck a good camera up close and made him look 100lbs. Anyway good fish and still swimming.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The blues are definitely hot right now, migrating up small creeks and tributary's getting ready to spawn, while the flatheads are still pretty much shut down till spring, good fish and when practicing catch and release a good camera is a must. The channel cats will be gathering in large schools in 20-30 feet on ledges and holes getting ready for spawn

Glade u let her go, that's another one of my goals this year to release all cats over 10lbs.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice cat Barrow. Glad ya got it. 

Good job on the release. Congratulations.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

The flatheads are tearing it up right now on the Alabama river. You just got to fish the creek mouths coming in to the big water. We wore e'm out last week. I catch more flatheads this time of year than any other.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Have u fished the Mobile-tensaw delta much? I have located a small river about 0.3 miles across approximately 5 miles long, Its a nice looking stretch of river that I don't think many people fish but know from experience where that big flatheads lurk, these smaller body's of water off the main rivers make it easier to target them. Its about 7 miles from cliffs landing. 

The delta is a great place to fish with so much water to explore compared to our tiny little rivers.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

The further north of cliffs you get the better the flathead fishing. I've caught a few at the mouth of Byrnes lake and the ship channel on the upper side of gravine island. Really need to get above I65 for your best chances. But just like you have seen on the map there are little channels running every which a way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a big ole kitty!!!! CONGRATS on a great catch!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its such a neat water way the fascinates the hell out of me with so many hidden secrets, We plan on doing a lot of fishing over there this year releasing every thing over 10lbs.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish man...looks like your holding a fat seal...ha ha


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This is the time of year to get them big blues heres a 30+ Escambia Blue we caught on whole Spanish sardines 
















he lives to fight another day


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Its such a neat water way the fascinates the hell out of me with so many hidden secrets, We plan on doing a lot of fishing over there this year releasing every thing over 10lbs.


There is a lot of pretty water over here. I've been on it since I was a kid but the way they release the upper locks and dams they really keep it screwed up with high water for better than half the year.

Still some nice cats caught in the area every year but they can be there one day and not a bite the next. If not for the influence of the flooding I have alway's thought it would be a lot better.

For what it's worth, when everything else is running to hard to fish The head of Ni-gger Lake is usually the last to break over and can still be fished when everything else is to swift.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be lurking over that way some time next week if all the conditions lines up right, We will be hunting under the cover of darkness deep in the back country I'm sure the ol delta wont disappoint, Pretty much just flathead fishing but we will try for a few blues while we are there.

I hope our luck is as good as sbarrows them are some nice cats for sure.

Its going to be great, If I didnt have so much to do I would stay a week camping on different river beds living off the land daylight to daylight fishing none stop, some thing allot of my generation has just forgotten how to do

The river temp needs to hit 60 before the really cool stuff happens.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

CatHunter,
That is Bottle Creek. You should do very well there.


----------

